
Meet-O-Matic: The World's Simplest Meeting Scheduler - ColinWright
http://beta.meetomatic.com/calendar.php
======
meetomatic
Thx ernesth: I presume that when you say step 1 didn't work, you mean that you
left the (required) email field blank, so therefore you got the alert.
Technically speaking, you're correct, though it's interesting that with
hundreds of thousands of meetings created, we have never received a complaint
like this. On the other hand, you're right that step 1 should REALLY fully
specify "Choose your possible dates (and fill in the required meeting
name/email fields), then press 'Go!'", so we'll have to think about this
tradeoff of compact wording (with some poetic license) vs 100% fidelity to the
fine-grained details (which can then be construed to be more than 1 step)!
Many thanks for commenting.

All the best,

-Marc on behalf of the Meetomatic Team

------
ernesth
If a step by step is provided, it'd better work. When I follow point 1, I
receive a "Invalid email address" alert.

~~~
ColinWright
Have you told them?

